# dvd player wont power on, just flashing 00000's



## eagle1230 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi.
My panasonic dmr-es20 dvd player/recorder just suddenly stopped working, Its continually flashing 0000000's but thats all it does. cant turn in on or open the dvd drawer, nothing. I unplugged it several times, that didnt help. Just keeps flashing 0000's.
Any ideas?
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it seems pretty clear that it died, not sure what kind of ideas you're looking for...


----------



## eagle1230 (Nov 2, 2007)

well I obviously considered that it may have died but was wondering since there's flashing zeros, there may be something I can do to get it to work. For example when I hold down the power button and the stop button it locks or unlocks it, displaying that on the screen. Someone said to replace the capacitor inside but not sure I want to attempt that. May just need to replace it which is unfortunate since its only about 3 years old.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the only way to know what capacitor to replace it to have service information for the unit. I think it's pretty unlikely that someone could diagnose this from that symptom and suggest an exact component failure!


----------



## eagle1230 (Nov 2, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------

